# 70's Schwinn Fair Lady



## Rollo (Jan 2, 2020)

... My buddy has an 18 yr old daughter who has her heart set on getting a pastel colored girl's Stingray ...
... He asked me to keep an eye out for a nice one locally ...
... After 6 months of looking this one popped up on the local CL ... It's about as pastel as it gets!
... I'll try to get a pic of her on it ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2020)

That sure is clean! What up with the chain ring and the loooooooooooong crank legs? Looks dangerous.


----------



## AndyA (Jan 3, 2020)

Rollo:
GTs58 is correct. Chain ring should be Schwinn "mag" style and cranks should be 5.5 inches. Don't let the seller pass off this bike as original.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 3, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That sure is clean! What up with the chain ring and the loooooooooooong crank legs? Looks dangerous.



... Good eye on the chain ring and longer crank ... I was going to change it to a mag ... but decided to leave it as it doesn't look bad and rides easy  ... You'd really have to lean into it with the pedal down to get it to hit the ground ...
... I'll tell him to tell her to be aware and level out the pedals on those sharp turns ... or I can change it out if he wants ...


----------



## nick tures (Jan 3, 2020)

might want to put taller handle bars on it to


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2020)

Definitely post a pic of the new owner on her new ride.


----------

